# Formula does what I need. The value is correct but I need the string.



## Dannnn (Dec 30, 2022)

Good Morning,  

Formula does what I need.  -- Thanks Fluff

The value is correct but I need the string not the formula.

I'm building an import sheet and I am importing the formula instead of the value.

My work around is to copy the cell then paste special {choose Value} to the next column

But that is all manual work (copying formulae to values)  and if something changes the copied column is out of date.

So now in my spreadsheets I have for example, pairs of column called [Midprice-formulae] [Midprice] and [Custprice-formulae] [Custprice] 

Then I manually copy the column -formulae and paste special value to the same name column without the -formulae

It works but not as smoothly as I would want.
.
Dan


----------

